# Kaufberatung: Notebook



## Pherseus (24. September 2006)

Hi, ich werde demnächst studieren gehen und suche dafür eine Notebook für max 1100€. 
Wichtig ist eine möglichst lange Akkulaufzeit. Hauptsächlich werde ich das Notebook zum Programmieren benutzten. Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?

Derzeit tendiere ich zu diesem hier : 
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pro...pad_r52r60/lenovo_thinkpad_r60_ue16fge_1024mb

Hat jemand erfahrungen damit oder kann so etwas zu diesem Notebook sagen?


----------



## Iceripper (26. September 2006)

Hi,

ein Kollege von mir hat die Thinkpads in der Firma und ich muss sagen das ich sie sehr gut finde.
Technisch und auch von der Verarbeitung lassen sie keine Wünsche offen.
Nur finde ich persönlich ein 15" Notebook, wenn es sehr portabel sein muss unpraktisch.
Ich persönlich nutze ein 12" PowerBook von Apple, und freue mich immer wieder drüber wie schnell es denn in einem Rucksack oder einer Tasche verschwinden kann.
Wenn ich ma n größeres Display brauche wieder per 2 LCD der Desktop erweitert.

Aber das war ja nich deine Frage.
Also ich kann dem LENOVO THINKPAD R60 UE16FGE meine 100% Kaufempfehlung geben.
Wie gesagt, arbeitete schon dran und wenn sich das ne Firma 200 mal für ihre Ausendienstler kauft, muss es ja was sein 

Mfg Andy


----------

